# How can i enable DirectDraw Acceleration and Direct3D Acceleration in Windows 7?



## champskilla (May 8, 2011)

After searching "dxdiag" and pressing display, i see that DirectDraw Acceleration and Direct3D Acceleration are "Not Available", and there seems to be no way of enabling them. When pressing system, it says that my DirectX Version is DirectX 11.
Display:








System:









Thank you in advance :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you are using the standard VGA port on the back of your computer. This port does not support Direct Draw or Direct 3D acceleration. You will need to buy a separate video card to enable this.


----------

